# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  مايكروسوفت تنهي رسميًا دعمها لنظام Windows 10 Mobile

## mohamed73

نظام Windows للهواتف الذكية توفى بشكل رسمي الآن. اليوم، تم إنهاء  الدعم لجميع أجهزة Windows 10 Mobile، مما يعني أنه لن تكون هناك تحديثات  أمنية جديدة ولا إصلاحات عاجلة غير متعلقة بالأمان ولا دعم مجاني. ومع ذلك، لم ينته الأمر بعد، سيتم مواصلة دعم تطبيقات Office لنظام  Windows 10 Mobile حتى اليوم 12 من شهر يناير من العام 2021. هذا يعني أن  Word و Excel و PowerPoint و OneNote ستستمر في تلقي التحديثات والإصلاحات  الأمنية. وبغنى عن القول، فلا تزال شركة مايكروسوفت توصي المستخدمين  بالإنتقال إلى أجهزة الأندرويد أو iOS، وإستخدام تطبيقات Office على تلك  المنصات.  وصل نظام Windows 10 Mobile إلى الساحة في العام 2015 بعدما تم تضمينه  في هواتف مثل Lumia 950 و Lumia 950 XL و Lumia 550، وتم بعد ذلك إرساله  كتحديث لعدد كبير من الأجهزة. تخلص هذا الإصدار رسميًا من الإسم ” Windows  Phone ” وقدم نفسه على أنه مجرد نسخة ARM من نظام Windows 10. قامت شركة مايكروسوفت بسحب القابس عن نظام Windows Phone 8.1، وفي العام  2018 لم تعد هناك هواتف متاحة للبيع. وكتذكير سريع، متجر التطبيقات لنظام  Windows Phone 8.1 سيُغلق أبوابه في اليوم 16 ديسمبر. ومع ذلك، يبدو أن  متجر تطبيقات Windows 10 Mobile سيستمر لفترة أطول، على الرغم من أنه من  المحتمل أن يتم إغلاقه بعد أن تنهي مايكروسوفت دعمها لتطبيقات Office.

----------

